# Smiths Military Watches.... Any Good?



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

Am looking to invest in a smiths W10 from the late 60s, are these any good, they certainly look one of the nicest English watches and seem to have a good quality movement, anyone own/ Reviewed one?

Also as a ball park figure what we looking at for these, from what I've heard between Â£400-Â£500 but that seems pretty high for a smiths


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Smiths military, especially genuine issue pieces of good quality, do tend to make more than the dress watches.


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Be aware that this model is much sought after and that there are quite a few 'franken watches' in circulation ..

http://www.ebay.co.uk/gds/a-guide-to-buying-a-smiths-watch-for-pleasure-or-profit/10000000001402028/g.html

... the author of the ebay guide has a very comprehensive knowledge of the 'Made in England' models.

Julian (L)


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 1969 Smiths G10 and they can fetch that sort of money. They are very collectable now and mine has been totally reliable. One of the last British army issue Smithâ€™s.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

are they steel cased?


----------

